# trigger safety



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

I wanted to share info on an accident - 18 ga brad nailer - carpenter went to pick up and it discharged. the trigger was inadvertently bumped. _The trigger safety was broken and not working. _ we don't know how long it was broken, but this accident could have been much worse. Check those trigger safeties!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Worth bumping this thread.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/what-not-do-36899/








 







.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

I know the insurance company will be very interested in finding out that answer of how and why safety was broken. They ask everything . Thing you may not eve think of


----------

